# stillen strut bar for I30 or maxiam 1999



## MaX1nE (Jun 29, 2005)

hi guys ...

 i want to install a strut bar front and rear in my maxima 99 A32 VQ30DE

but when i saw this i change my mind.

http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=5&subcat=174&Brand=&id=2094&page=1










can I or can't I install a front stillen bar in my car

because i think from 95-99 is a DOHC not SOHC !!

 thanks,,
MaX1nE


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

Just get it on Ebay. It is about $25 shipped. Works the same.


----------



## MaX1nE (Jun 29, 2005)

mmmmmmm...

I want an aftermarket strut bars

not like the ebay sell it 

 

any way .. may be i'll buy a cattman strut bar ..  


thanks bro.


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

It's your money.


----------

